# Colocrossing IP charges



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Providers hosting with Colocrossing:

What are you currently seeing for IPv4 charges on per IP basis?


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2013)

They probably pay you


----------



## Damian (Sep 5, 2013)

Everyone gets different pricing. (edit, thanks vpsboard for interpreting my pressing enter as posting for whatever reason....)

Comparing what we get with what other people get, there's definitely some variation in pricing. Therefore, i'm not sure people will want to post their pricing in a public setting.


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

I have one company at 50 cents per IP.

Someone else have numbers, no one needs to claim they are their own


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 5, 2013)

You don't know until you see the invoice. That's what happened to us. They charge $x.


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

@concerto49, saying per IP basis for you is $1 or more?


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 5, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> You don't know until you see the invoice. That's what happened to us. They charge $x.


This. There was one person on IRC that said they were quoted one thing and then were invoiced for a lot more so they had to pull out.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 5, 2013)

Jon made comments in a chat with me a while back about IP prices "will have to go up over time".

I can understand that but it seems kind of dickish to get everyone hooked on it at < $0.30/ip for some providers and then look at bumping them to probably $1.00/m, which is the market standard.

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 5, 2013)

I remember when they were free back at MCLayer...


----------



## Jack (Sep 6, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Jon made comments in a chat with me a while back about IP prices "will have to go up over time".
> 
> 
> I can understand that but it seems kind of dickish to get everyone hooked on it at < $0.30/ip for some providers and then look at bumping them to probably $1.00/m, which is the market standard.
> ...


$0.25 - $0.50 for Lowend hosts and $1 for standard price.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> $0.25 - $0.50 for Lowend hosts and $1 for standard price.


Right, for now.

CC's sold out or damn well close (< 10 servers spare or whatever). Who knows if the Buffalo DC has more cabs he can buy w/o commiting to something far bigger than he's ready for?

Francisco


----------



## prometeus (Sep 6, 2013)

I think some providers in US are assigning more ip in these day so that they can justify more allocations before the last /8...

Prices are kept artificially low and will increase after the last phase will be in place.... Isn't it?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

prometeus said:


> I think some providers in US are assigning more ip in these day so that they can justify more allocations before the last /8...


Someone was on LEB, it was a month, _maybe_ two months ago. Stupid plans with like 6 IPv4's included. Can't recall the provider or who their DC was.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 6, 2013)

prometeus said:


> I think some providers in US are assigning more ip in these day so that they can justify more allocations before the last /8...
> 
> Prices are kept artificially low and will increase after the last phase will be in place.... Isn't it?


That's my take on it, yes.

If colocrossing was charging a buck per IP they wouldn't be where they are now. There are countless providers that couldn't *afford* if the price suddenly hit $1/IP/m without some sort of OVH like 'ramp up'.

Honestly I'm not sure how that doesn't scare a provider... Your business is based off a month-to-month contract for IP space that is a finite resource. When that last /8 lands no one is getting more than a /22 unless they go buy some legacy space off the black markets.

Do these companies have fallback plans incase CC (or whomever, Burst also does very cheap space) decide the costs are too low?

I'm not trying to pick a fight here or slag any one provider. There is more than a few providers that will allocate IP's cheap and some of them doing it for obviously *bad* reasons. There's at least a few hosts I know that willingly persue spammers & SEO farms.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

I am really concerned by the IP shortage and inevitable exploitation by providers.

You look at IPs allocated to a company like this and masses of idle one and the recent issuances, it's clear they aren't going to lengths to get these based on actual need.

Range of free to $1.00 an IP is way too wide considering the IPs are a fixed commodity.    I understand bulk discounting tiers, but it doesn't appear that is what is going on with any uniformity.

Prices go up on per IP basis and most of the low end suddenly have blown business model and unsustainable pricing.



MannDude said:


> Someone was on LEB, it was a month, _maybe_ two months ago. Stupid plans with like 6 IPv4's included. Can't recall the provider or who their DC was.


That offer was from my new friends over at ServerHub   2GB plan with 110GB disk + 3TB transit + 6 IPv4 = $6.99/month.  That offer is being made out of Phoenix.   ServerHub has their own ASN. Parent company Eonix has 290k IPv4 IPs originated:

http://bgp.he.net/AS30693


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that ARIN just lowered the prices for IPv4 in July so these $0.10/month IPs are still profitable. We're a small provider compared to a lot of other companies on this board and we're paying less than $0.03/month per IP, if we expand any more we'll be looking at $0.02/month per IP.


----------



## prometeus (Sep 6, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Keep in mind that ARIN just lowered the prices for IPv4 in July so these $0.10/month IPs are still profitable. We're a small provider compared to a lot of other companies on this board and we're paying less than $0.03/month per IP, if we expand any more we'll be looking at $0.02/month per IP.


You can do this consideration because you're can still request more allocations. One (not so distant) day ARIN will say: no more.

Then each ip must be considered as an asset you need to build some revenew on top. You can still make a buck for IP but if you use it to generate more income (and you're able to do it) then I suppose you will prefer to do so until IPv6 will not take over...

One year ago, when RIPE sent out the notice we were in the last /8 I was shocked even if I knew we were close to the end...


----------



## Damian (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm preparing to renumber and give back 1,536 addresses. Knowing the hell that involves renumbering addresses on VM servers should speak for itself.


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

Less pain to boot CC's IPs and get another range ehh?   Porting them over from San Diego?

Good time to develop relationship with providers who are responsive, have IPs and can do the network adjustments as needed.


----------



## Damian (Sep 6, 2013)

I wouldn't say "less pain", but paramount to our continued operation.


----------

